# Tradition & technology: how I made a music spectrum analyzer made of wood.



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

I was a child in the '80s, and at the time I was fascinated by those huge stereo decks full of flashing lights.
Flash forward 30 some years and I get obsessed with woodworking made with hand tools.
So, when it came to celebrate my first little goal as a YouTube creator (that is my channel first 100 subscribers), I decided to make something original that had a bigger scope than usual.
So I decided to make a music visualizer, a spectrum visualizer to be exact. My first thought was to make it all mechanical, maybe using some motors or something. But I soon realized it wasn't feasible. So I decided that this time I would use some technology, for a change. So I made the visual part with real wood and wrote a computer program to animate the images I took.
If you're curios please have a look at it and let me know what you think.


----------

